# Leaf Hoppers



## Joken (Aug 22, 2016)

I've seen a few of these buggers the last weeks and wasn't too concerned, because I didn't see any damage. Apparently they like the healthiest, juiciest plants and suck liquid out of the stems of leafs and such. I'm in early bloom and the hoppers seem to like the baby buds which concerns me. Anyone have experience with these things? I wish this Lady Bug was killing them, but I don't think so. I just talked to a friend and he called them Grass Bugs, yes really. He said they are thick in grass seed fields. Lot's of grass seed is grown around here and a couple hundred acres across the road was recently harvested. It's also real dry here so I can understand the attraction for the bugs. I don't know why these pictures won't post correctly after rotated. Any advice appreciated. Ken 

View attachment bug.JPG


View attachment L Bug.JPG


----------



## Joken (Sep 1, 2016)

This stuff works! Spinosad is the organic substance that kills when ingested. It can be sprayed on buds. 

View attachment IMG_1706.JPG


View attachment IMG_1708.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2016)

I am using spinosad for thrips at the moment. Glad there is such a bacteria like this.


----------



## Joken (Sep 2, 2016)

Tell me how to get my pictures correctly oriented, please


----------

